# Udruga RODA > Rodini pravni savjeti >  pomoć - do kada predati doznake????

## ncimpric

Dakle, porodiljni će mi otvoriti sa 11.03. Dali ako odmah u ponedjeljak 14.03. odnesem sve papirw na hzzo dobivam naknadu već 25.04.??? Molim vas pomoć

----------


## andynoa

DA dobit češ ju u 4tom mjesecu između 20tog i 25tog...

Doznake koje predaješ do 5tog u mjesecu isplaćuju isti mjesec... sve nakon 5tog idući mjesec!!

----------


## migoh

> Dakle, porodiljni će mi otvoriti sa 11.03. Dali ako odmah u ponedjeljak 14.03. odnesem sve papirw na hzzo dobivam naknadu već 25.04.??? Molim vas pomoć


Da,doznake moraš donijeti do 5.4. te će ti naknada biti isplaćena taj isti mjesec . Mislim da ne možeš dobiti doznake od doktora prije 20.3. , već ćeš za prvu ruku dobiti samo potvrdu o otvaranju bolovanja koje ti treba samo za tvog poslodavca .

----------


## ncimpric

hvala curke,već sam bila u panici da je prva lova tek u 5 mjesecu!!

----------


## andynoa

> Da,doznake moraš donijeti do 5.4. te će ti naknada biti isplaćena taj isti mjesec . Mislim da ne možeš dobiti doznake od doktora prije 20.3. , već ćeš za prvu ruku dobiti samo potvrdu o otvaranju bolovanja koje ti treba samo za tvog poslodavca .


samo da se nadovežem, ja sam dobila doznaku sa 18.02. bez problema, a porodiljni mi je isto bez problema otvoren 19.02. (iako je bila subota), jest da u mom slučaju nezaposlene majke HZZO me sad prebacio na HZZ, pa dok se beba rodi idem natrag na HZZO.. ali to je totalno druga tema...

----------


## MarijaP

> Da,doznake moraš donijeti do 5.4. te će ti naknada biti isplaćena taj isti mjesec . Mislim da ne možeš dobiti doznake od doktora prije 20.3. , već ćeš za prvu ruku dobiti samo potvrdu o otvaranju bolovanja koje ti treba samo za tvog poslodavca .


Ovo vrijedi za komplikacije u trudnoći. Doznake se dobivaju pri kraju mjeseca. 
Za prvo otvaranje komplikacija, potrebno je odmah otići kod općeg doktora s papirima od ginekologa, a za otvaranje rodiljnog i zatvaranje komplikacija, isto otići sa datumom kad komplikacije završavaju, a rodiljni počinje.

----------


## pituljica

kad ste već tu da i ja pitam...
u ponedjeljak mi dr otvara bolovanje radi komplikacija u trudnoći, tada dobivam samo potvrdu za poslodavca jel tako?
Po doznaku idem krajem mjeseca i nosim je kamo - poslodavcu ili na HZZO (za obično bolovanje nosim poslodavcu)?

Kada nosim na HZZO prosjek plaća? Zajedno s prvom doznakom?

----------


## Ares

> kad ste već tu da i ja pitam...
> u ponedjeljak mi dr otvara bolovanje radi komplikacija u trudnoći, tada dobivam samo potvrdu za poslodavca jel tako?
> Po doznaku idem krajem mjeseca i nosim je kamo - poslodavcu ili na HZZO (za obično bolovanje nosim poslodavcu)?
> 
> Kada nosim na HZZO prosjek plaća? Zajedno s prvom doznakom?


- doznake se predaju do 5.-tog u mjesecu, isplata ide 20.-tog, dakle s obzirom da bolovanje otvaraš 7.3., doznake moraš odnijeti do 5.4. (isplata 20.4), 
- 1 primjerak ide poslodavcu, a 1 u hzzo
- prosjek plaće ide zajedno s prvom doznakom + preslika osobne + preslika zdravstvene + preslika kartice tekućeg

nadam se da nisam nešto zaboravila

----------


## pituljica

ares hvala, odmah si to isprintam jer ću zaboravit

----------


## Lutonjica

meni je porodiljni otvoren s 1.3. i jurim sutra na hzzo da mi naknada stigne u 4 mjesecu.
ali ako sam vas dobro shvatila, ako ja sutra predam doznake, to znači da će mi porodiljna stići već oko 25.3.? to mi zvuči malo čudno, kako će mi stići već 25 dana nakon otvaranja porodiljne?
s tim da će mi plaća za veljaču sjesti ovi dana, dakle oko 5. dobijem zadnju plaću, a oko 25. prvu porodiljnu??? samo 20 dana razlike? porodiljna se isplaćuje unaprijed? nekako mi je to nestvarno za ovu državu LOL

----------


## andynoa

> meni je porodiljni otvoren s 1.3. i jurim sutra na hzzo da mi naknada stigne u 4 mjesecu.
> ali ako sam vas dobro shvatila, ako ja sutra predam doznake, to znači da će mi porodiljna stići već oko 25.3.? to mi zvuči malo čudno, kako će mi stići već 25 dana nakon otvaranja porodiljne?
> s tim da će mi plaća za veljaču sjesti ovi dana, dakle oko 5. dobijem zadnju plaću, a oko 25. prvu porodiljnu??? samo 20 dana razlike? porodiljna se isplaćuje unaprijed? nekako mi je to nestvarno za ovu državu LOL


ne porodiljna naknada, naknada za bolovanje ako si bila... porodiljna ne ide unaprijed...

----------


## andynoa

ali ipak ti hitaj na HZZO danas, možda te razvesele...

----------


## Lutonjica

radila sam do 28.2.
dakle, svejedno da li nosim do 5.3.ili do 5.4. , stići će mi porodiljna 25.4.

----------


## andynoa

da... ali ipak neka ti potvrdi to još HZZO.. jer tako su barem meni rekli da meni prva porodiljna sjeda u 4tom mjesecu.. (otvoren porodiljni 19.02.)..

----------


## MarijaP

> meni je porodiljni otvoren s 1.3. i jurim sutra na hzzo da mi naknada stigne u 4 mjesecu.
> ali ako sam vas dobro shvatila, ako ja sutra predam doznake, to znači da će mi porodiljna stići već oko 25.3.? to mi zvuči malo čudno, kako će mi stići već 25 dana nakon otvaranja porodiljne?
> s tim da će mi plaća za veljaču sjesti ovi dana, dakle oko 5. dobijem zadnju plaću, a oko 25. prvu porodiljnu??? samo 20 dana razlike? porodiljna se isplaćuje unaprijed? nekako mi je to nestvarno za ovu državu LOL


I komplikacije i porodiljski treba predati do 5. u mjesecu za PROŠLI mjesec i dobit ćeš naknadu oko 20. 

Dakle, oko 5. dobiješ plaću, a oko 20 sljedeći mjesec dobiješ naknadu. To je koma jer svi mi koji plaću dobivamo početkom mjeseca (ja prvi radni dan u mjesecu) moramo čekati gotovo dva mjeseca za naknadu.

----------

